# samsung f7500 or sony bdp6200?



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

It will be going into a onkyo receiver and then going to benq projector? Anyone else have this setup for either player? Pros and cons?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sony and Panasonic are the only entry level/brand players to my knowledge that have discreet power commands via IR. So if you plan on using any kind of a universal remote if choose one of those.


----------

